# Container văn phòng 20 feet 40 feet tại Hà Nội



## hanoi-container.com.vn (12 Tháng mười 2021)

*Container văn phòng tại Hà Nội* kích thước 20feet 40feet. Container văn phòng hay nhà container di động hiện nay được rất nhiều khách hàng lựa chọn sử dụng bởi những ưu điểm bền bỉ dễ dàng di chuyển, vốn đầu tư thấp, có thể thiết kế theo nhiều sở thích khác nhau. Huy Thắng Container là đơn vị số 1 chuyên cung cấp *container văn phòng tại Hà Nội*, khách hàng có thể tùy chọn sử dụng dịch vụ mua hoặc thuê container phục cho nhu cầu cá nhân hoặc doanh nghiệp của mình.



Mua container, thuê container tại Hà Nội như thế nào??​Thế kỷ 21 chứng kiến sự bùng nổ mạnh mẽ của thời đại công nghệ, internet. Chỉ cần bạn có máy tính hoặc một chiếc điện thoại thông minh là thể tìm kiếm, mua bán trao đổi những sản phẩm cần cho nhu cầu của mình một cách dễ dàng. Đối với nhu cầu cần mua container hay thuê container bạn chỉ cần truy cập vào website: hanoi-container.com.vn để lựa chọn mẫu container mình cần và sẽ có nhân viên tư vấn báo giá cho bạn có được lựa chọn tốt nhất. Sản phẩm container có chất lượng cao, đầy đủ hóa đơn VAT, bảo hành sản phẩm 12 tháng. Quý khách hàng hoàn toàn có thể yên tâm sử dụng.
Hiện nay chúng tôi đang cung cấp 02 mẫu container văn phòng phổ thông nhất được nhiều khách hàng lựa chọn !
1. Container văn phòng 20 feet​Kích thước: Dài 6m x Rộng 2,44m x Cao 2,6m
Thiết kế 01 cửa đi, 02 cửa sổ
Tường trần thiết kế khung sắt, giữa lót xốp cách nhiệt, ngoài ốp tấm Shera Cemboard nhập khẩu có khả năng chịu ẩm, không cong vênh, mối mọt, lăn sơn nước cho khả năng hoàn thiện tương đương tường nhà xây truyền thống.
Lắp đặt 01 điều hòa 1 chiều 12.000btu






2. Container văn phòng 40 feet​Kích thước: Dài 12m x Rộng 2,44m x Cao 2,6m
Thiết kế 01 cửa đi, 02 cửa sổ
Tường trần thiết kế khung sắt, giữa lót xốp cách nhiệt, ngoài ốp tấm Shera Cemboard nhập khẩu có khả năng chịu ẩm, không cong vênh, mối mọt, lăn sơn nước cho khả năng hoàn thiện tương đương tường nhà xây truyền thống.
Lắp đặt 02 điều hòa 1 chiều 12.000btu


Liên hệ với chúng tôi !​Công Ty Cổ Phần Cơ Khí Và Vận Tải Container Huy Thắng
Km2, Đại Lộ Thăng Long, Phường Mễ Trì, Quận Nam Từ Liêm, Hà Nội
Hotline: *0862 999 623 - 0365 999 623*
Website: hanoi-container.com.vn
Facebook: facebook.com/congtyhuythangcontainer


----------



## hanoi-container.com.vn (13 Tháng mười 2021)

Dịch vụ *cho thuê container tại Hà Nội, Hà Nam, Hưng Yên* giá rẻ. Liên hệ ngay để được tư vấn và báo giá chi tiết 0862 999 623 - 0365 999 623


----------



## hanoi-container.com.vn (13 Tháng mười 2021)




----------



## hanoi-container.com.vn (15 Tháng mười 2021)




----------



## hanoi-container.com.vn (18 Tháng mười 2021)

Địa chỉ ===>>> *CÔNG TY CHO THUÊ CONTAINER TẠI HÀ NỘI*


----------



## hanoi-container.com.vn (19 Tháng mười 2021)

Dịch vụ cho thuê container uy tín giá rẻ 0365 999 623 - 0862 999 623


----------



## hanoi-container.com.vn (8 Tháng mười một 2021)




----------

